# Recovered



## chng (Oct 11, 2020)

I've had chronic derealization since around April of 2019. I woke up one afternoon from a nap, and felt extremely groggy. My vision was weird, choppy, and went out of focus easily. I felt like I was in a dream state constantly. I also had brainfog and found it impossible to concentrate. I figured this was my life from now on.

A little while ago, I found a thread by someone else about how 'D Aspartic Acid' helped them feel better. I thought I'd try it. Started taking it and suddenly felt a lot better. This was around a month ago. My derealization has diminished to such an extent, that I wonder if I even have it anymore. My vision is back to normal. The thing is, I don't fully remember what it was like to be 'normal', so I can't tell if I'm completely recovered or 99% recovered. But that's just splitting hairs, because ultimately what matters is the quality of life. I no longer feel like I'm in a dream, my vision isn't choppy, and I don't even think about DR.

The weird thing is, I didn't even take DAA everyday. I took it for maybe 10 days or so. But the effects have remained. It's as if my brain recognized the old self, latched onto it, and didn't let go. Just wanted to share, even if it only helps one person.

I want to thank everyone in this community, especially Mayer-Gross, and this guy for posting about DAA - https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/81418-order-d-aspartic-acid-now-people/?hl=aspartic

PS - In addition to DAA, I also took Magnesium Citrate, Glycine, & 2mcg Melatonin as a sleep stack. In the evenings, I took a tulsi supplement to contain my anxiety. I feel like the tulsi and DAA worked in concert, because I felt a sense of calm I hadn't in years.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

DDA from which company?


----------



## chng (Oct 11, 2020)

DAA from Deal Supplement - https://www.amazon.com/Supplement-D-Aspartic-Capsules-Strength-Testosterone/dp/B085PVPGJR/

I took the recommended dosage indicated on the bottle.

The Tulsi supplement was from Organic India - https://www.amazon.com/ORGANIC-INDIA-Tulsi-Basil-Capsules/dp/B019ET2CQM/ref=sr_1_4


----------

